# Parsnip Wine



## Deep End (10/1/15)

Some time ago I put together a Parsnip Wine. It has been sitting in my cupboard waiting to clear before bottling for the last 9 months or so, according to my records. So, as I just mentioned, it had cleared a few days ago. Consequently I put it in bottles yesterday, during the process I got an unexpected mouthful of it whilst siphoning it off. To be honest it didn't taste too bad at all. Even considering it was 9.30 in the morning. It was clean, had good acid and was quite pleasant compared to some other unexpected siphoning mouthfuls I've had over the years. Generally pretty happy with it, I bottled in to sterilised recycled wine bottles with screw caps, I used to just crown seal my non cider related products in brown glass, but I'm taking it up a level LOL Anyway, it looks more appealing in a wine bottle, remove the old labels and put a fresh heat shrink on the top and no one's the wiser. I reckon my mead will look good in the clear bottles I have collected. Oh well, that should be enough dribble about my brewing for the time.


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (10/1/15)

That's nuts. Or at least legumes, rosettes, or something...

What was your method for extracting sugar? What OG did you get? How would you describe the taste?


----------



## dr K (10/1/15)

Rooted or droidan wines (carrot, parsnip, turnip and so on) are usually made with a good dose of sugar traditionally from fruit such as apple.
Goes back longer than many think...


----------



## dicko (11/1/15)

Back in the late 60's I knew a bloke that made parsnip wine.

He had it labelled "Panther Piss"

If I recall corectly I got awfully pissed on that drink...but I dont remember it tasting badly at all.


----------



## surly (11/1/15)

You've got my attention.
Any chance of you posting your recipe and process?

Sounds like an interesting drop.


----------



## Deep End (11/1/15)

I'm just about to head out to a BBQ, will post the recipe up later this arvo, on another note, I'm putting together a pomegranate melomel and a cyser today sometime. 

Ohh I will have time to do it now....

1.75kg parsnips, 500g ripe bananas, 500g sultana, 7g rose petals, 20g malic tartaric blend 60-40, 1/2 tsp grape tannin, 900g sugar, 4 litres of water, pectic enzyme and campden tablets, yeast and nutrient

Top, tail, scrub and dice parsnips and boil together with the sliced banans in 3.5 L water for 30 mins
Strain onto the chopped sultanas and petals and when cool add acid, tannin, pectic enzyme nutrient and yeast
cover and ferment on the pulp for 6 days, then strain out and press the solids
Dissolve the sugar in hot water and when cool stir into the must, pour into demi air lock it and ferment out
Rack into clean jar, add wine finnings if you like and 2 crushed campden tablets, leave in a cool place till it comes bright, rack again, store for 9 months before bottling.


----------



## Deep End (11/1/15)

Ohh and to answer Mr No-Tip OG was 1.068 as to taste it tastes like wine, which most country wines do, its a clean, uncomplicated white wine taste, has good acid, tart, crisp. I'd have to have another go at it to be any more descriptive.

But a blackberry wine I made a few years ago, looks and tastes very much like a red might


----------

